# جهاز حماية المستهلك .. ام التنكيل بالمستهلك.. متابعة لمشكلة سابقة



## ahn_1981 (2 مارس 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء سبق و ان عرضت عليكم مشكلة من قبل(السيارة نيسان صني) عبر المشاركة .....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175547.html

من يوم واحد فقط كان هناك اجتماع في جهاز حماية المستهلك ، و كان الحضور :
1-شخص انا و معي صديقي م/ايهاب (برنس البرنس) الذي تعرفت عليه من خلال الملتقي .
2-ثلاثة دكاترة من كليه هندسة عين شمس قسم سيارات .
3- ممثل شركة مودرن موتورز ( الخصم )
4- رئيس لجنة السيارات بالجهاز .
5- ممثل قانوني من الجهاز .
الذي حدث كالتالي :
1- بدأ الاجتماع بعرضي للمشكلة .
2- تحدث احمد الدكاتره و قال بالطبع ان العيب في المحرك بسبب نقص الزيت .
3- نفي جميع الدكاتره ان هذا العيب عيب تصنيع .
و حتي الآن هذه بدايه مبشره و لكن انظر ماذا حدث !!!!!
1- قال لي *احد الدكاتره* فجأة و بدون مقدمات أن سبب نقص الزيت المذكور ليس خطأ من مركز الصيانة (مركز الصيانة ليس له ذنب) ، و الخطأ مني انا .
2- قلت له كيف ذلك .
3- *قال الدكتور :* هذا سوء استعمال منك .
4- *قلت له* كيف ذلك .
5- قال الدكتور معرفش يقي انت بتعمل ايه في السيارة ... يمكن صدمت في مطب ... بلاعة ... سبت العربية تسخن ..... المهم ان مركز الصيانة ملوش ذنب (حدث ذلك دون أن يتحدث مندوب مركز الصيانة بكلمة واحدة )
6- *قلت له* مفيش آثار دمار في اسفل الماكينة يبقي ازاي عيب استخدام .
7- قال الدكتور : خلاص يبقي عيب صناعة .(بعد ان نفاه الجميع قبل ذلك)
8- قلت له ازاي
9- قال الدكتور لأن هناك كسر في شنبر واحد يبقي هو ده معيوب فيه خلوص زيادة هو اللي كسره .
10- قلت له يعني الكسر بسبب الخلوص يظهر بعد عشرة آلاف كيلو 
11- *قال* طبعاً
12 - قلت له و البيضاوي طيب في سلندر آخر ظهر ليه .
13- قال طززززززززز في البيضاوي ..... ملوش قيمة ... انك ممكن تعمل عمرة في الموتور بدون خرط او معالجة للبيضاوي .
تعجب الجميع . قالوا ازاي !!!!!!
قال الدكتور : عادي جداً ... ده درس جديد ليكم .. ممكن اعمل عمرة و التسلخات موجودة و البيضاوي موجود .

و أخيراً قالوا .... يللا بقي كفاية عليك كده و مشعيزين كلام و عندنا شكاوي تانية غيرك .

هي دي مصر :87:​


----------



## ahn_1981 (6 مارس 2010)

ايه يا جماعة محدش ليه تعليق عاموضوع


----------

